# Best Quality Black Belt



## Mr. Miller (Oct 30, 2007)

Who knows where I can find the nicest/best quality/widest black belt.  I will be testing for my 1st degree, and would like to make sure that I ask my instructor to order the belt from the site with the best product.  I will have the embroidery on it, and am looking forward to finally achieving this rank.  Thanks for your opinions!


----------



## stone_dragone (Oct 30, 2007)

It all depends on your preferences.  I like my Tokaido cotton 1-1/2 " belt, but then again I don't like a really wide belt.

Shureido makes a good belt too.

Chances are, however, unless your instructor asked you what belt you would like to receive if you pass your black belt test, he probably already has a supplier and will provide you with the best that he knows about.  

In that case, I would be elated that you receive one at all and wear what he presents you.

My .02


----------



## 14 Kempo (Oct 30, 2007)

... additionally, some styles have limitations on the width of the belt that can be worn at what level. As an example, in the style I came from, a person must be at master level to wear a 2" wide belt. I am Nidan and wear a 1 3/4" belt, which is acceptable.

Furthermore, I agree with the above post, your instructor may want to use his/her normal supplier. Another thought, some instructors may feel it derespectful to not wear the belt they award to you. I got that lecture once when I requested a belt with no stripes. Had to explain myself after the fact.

Just my two cents ...


----------



## Mr. Miller (Oct 30, 2007)

Thank you to both of you.  I have already spoken to my instructor about this so as not to put myself in a poor position regarding respect, and he is ok with me bringing a suggestion to him as far as where I would like him to order the belt from.  It's sort of a favor that he's offered me since I had previously been in TKD for a while, and am now coming back after 8 years being away.  I am working hard to achieve this level and hope to honor my instructor with my performance at testing.


----------



## jim777 (Oct 30, 2007)

In that case I'd go with a Shureido myself.


----------



## Kacey (Oct 30, 2007)

stone_dragone said:


> In that case, I would be elated that you receive one at all and wear what he presents you.



I agree with this - even if my instructor asked me which belt I wanted, as you say yours did, I would still go with whichever belt he chose to honor me with.

However, I know plenty of BBs who keep a plain belt for working out (I had one, but I gifted it to another student, and haven't replaced it yet) and keep the embroidered one for events (testings, tournaments, demonstrations, etc.) - and that is another option for you as well.


----------



## Mr. Miller (Oct 30, 2007)

"I am Nidan and wear a 1 3/4" belt, which is acceptable."

Kempo,
Where did you find this width of belt?  Thanks for the help!


----------



## 14 Kempo (Oct 30, 2007)

Mr. Miller said:


> "I am Nidan and wear a 1 3/4" belt, which is acceptable."
> 
> Kempo,
> Where did you find this width of belt? Thanks for the help!


 
My instructor got mine for me, but knowing where I came from and where they shop ... Century ... however, the belts are pretty standard and can be obtained from most, if not all, distributors.


----------



## Mr. Miller (Oct 30, 2007)

Thank you sir!


----------



## 14 Kempo (Oct 30, 2007)

Mr. Miller said:


> Thank you sir!


 
No problem here's another ... Bushido ... they carry MAP and Shureido, but some know who owns this shop and refuse to buy from them ... LOL


----------



## searcher (Oct 30, 2007)

Eosin-panther.   IMO is the best.


----------



## IcemanSK (Oct 30, 2007)

searcher said:


> Eosin-panther. IMO is the best.


 
I agree with searcher on Eosin-Panther. EosinPanther.com

I own 2 of them & really love them. They have what they call "hard" & "soft" style belts. (It describes the belt, not the MA style). TKD folks tend to like the soft style belts better. They are also made in the USA, if that matters to you.


----------

